# Funny "toddlerisms"



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

My DS is such a ready source of comedy, lol. I like to start these threads every so often to share some funny comments and to hear what everybody else's toddler is up to.









The other day we were watching Little Bear. There's this scene at the beginning of every episode where LB and his friends are splashing in a puddle that turns into the ocean, and all of a sudden they find themselves on the back of a whale. DS turned to me and said, "WOW! That was a BIG puddle!" :LOL

Then tonight, I was putting one of DS's puzzles back together, prior to putting it away. He just got it for Christmas and it's a little harder than the puzzles he had before, so it was challenging for him at first. Whenever he gets one in the right way, I say "Good!" He can actually put it all together now, I am very impressed.







So tonight, every time I put a piece in its space, DS would say "Good!" or "Good job, Mommy!" :LOL

Your turn!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have one for ya!

We have one of those wooden bookshelves with glass fronted doors. On the top shelf dh has some of his treasured trinkets. Propped up in there is a 5 x 7 picture of me working on a wood carving he did. He occasionally walks by it and looks at it and makes some comment about me. One night a few weeks ago he looked at it and said "Umm umm, hot chick!"

Well, he picked up dd from the table and she said "I want to see the chicken" Dh walked past it not knowing what she meant and she got upset and wanted him to go back to the bookcase. He did and she was looking through the glass and said "Where's the chicken" I had no clue what she meant, neither did dh for a second. Then it clicked. She took "Hot chick" to mean a chicken! We got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

I watch a 6-month-old baby girl one morning a week. One day she was crying and crying and I was having a hard time getting her to calm down. At one point I said to ds, "Oh, her crying is breaking my heart!" To which he replied, "Yeah..." Later that afternoon I said something to him about Baby Lyndee having been here that morning and ds promptly spoke up and said, "She broke my harp!"


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

My son calls Hide n Go Seek "Vitamin Seek"
My daughter sings "Head, show me all your toes, all your toes" instead of Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

Dd is sort of potty training, and has been for several months. One time, a couple of days after she peed in the potty and we cheered her on, she was in the bathroom with me while I used the facilities. When I was all done, she clapped and said, "Yay! Mommy pee-pee in potty! Yay!"

A few days ago we were eating dinner, and she was saying something that dh and I couldn't understand. We were telling her that we didn't understand what she was saying, and looking at her with puzzled expressions. She stopped, looked at us, and said, "What you talking 'bout?"

And an awwwww one, although not funny... I was nursing her a few days ago and she was swallowing vigorously, so I asked her, "Are you having some milk?" She stopped nursing and said, "Having real milk, not white milk." She knows that mama's milk is the real thing, not the stuff she has with dinner! Yay!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 15, 2006)

Arguement of the week when looking at pictures in books with ds, 15 months...
Me: It's a cat..
Ds: Daw kee
Me:No, it's a cat...the cat says "Meow"...
Ds:No no. Daw kee. Arf!
Me: Cat
Ds (emphatically): Daw Kee.
Me: Ok...let's turn the page...ok...that's a bicycle.
Ds: Car
Me: it has wheels like a car, but it's a bicycle.
Ds: Car. Vroom vroom!








etc...I'm sure you've all been there...


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smittenmom*
A few days ago we were eating dinner, and she was saying something that dh and I couldn't understand. We were telling her that we didn't understand what she was saying, and looking at her with puzzled expressions. She stopped, looked at us, and said, "What you talking 'bout?"

:LOL We had a very similar incident here, maybe 4 or 5 months ago. DH and I were looking at DS with very puzzled expressions also, and he looked from one to the other of us, picked up his crayon and bent back over his drawing, saying almost to himself, "What's Cole talking about?"


----------



## Frazzled Mama (Nov 12, 2003)

My 2 year old was playing with his cousins new dolly that she got for Christmas. He was pretending to feed the baby the bottle and says to me "Where is the babys' mama?" I say I don't know, she's a dolly. "If she cries, she'll need to share my brothers RAH RAH's (our name for nursing)".


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

DS (2) had managed to get several DVDs out of their cases and they were laying on the floor. DH must have been in the bathroom or something when this happened and when he asked DS if he had taken all of those DVDs out, DS shook his head "no" and pointed to the cat! 'The cat did it!' :LOL


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

My daughter is a fountain of funny! Here are just a few:

To the checkout clerk at the grocery store: "This is my friend Mommy and my friend Daddy!"

To me when I was getting into the shower: "Wow, Mommy! Nice nipples!"

To her uncle at dinner: "I'm having pizza. You can't talk to me while I eat pizza."

To us, about going to see her friend Ellie: "Yay! We're going to Ellie's house! Ellie is SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!"


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dh picks up Taryn after daycare and has her alone in the evenings until I get home at about 8:30. This is a conversation they had one night when they got home...

Dh: We're home! Daddy's gonna take your coat off...
Dd: Uh-uh!
Dh: You don't want your coat off?
Dd: Uh-uh.
Dh: (Playfully) Well I'm the boss and I say 'coat off'
Dd: (laughing) Uh-uh!
Dh: I'm not the boss?
Dd: Uh-uh.
Dh: Then who's the boss?
Dd: MOMMEEEE!!!!!
Dh: Oh. Well can I be the boss when Mommy's not home?
Dd: Uh-uh! Baby bosh!

(At least SHE knows who's in charge!)


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

2 1/2 year old ds spends the day with me running errands.
I thank him for being very very patient.
We get home, dh asks how our day was.

Ds yells "I WAS VERY VERY PATIENT!"


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

This morning I asked dd if she wanted to give me a hiug or a kiss before I left for work. She said, "No, I busy right now."

She has also started to tell us, in a very serious tone "I have my work." Then she'll head off to her play kitchen or whatever. Sooo serious, so lovely!


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

These are too funny!

Here's some of mine: the other day I was getting dd into her jammies but let her run around naked in her room for a minute. At one point she squatted down on her bed like she was going to pee and I said, "No! Don't pee on the bed!" and then rushed her off to the potty. Fast forward to the other morning when dh had just gotten out of the shower. He dried off and then squatted down (sorry if TMI







) to talk to Kylie and she said, "No, Daddy. Don't pee on the floor."









And today in the car we were having a discussion about dogs. I don't know how it got to this but we were talking about where dogs go to the bathroom.

Me: Dogs have to go potty outside.
DD: Doggies go pee on the floor.
Me: Oh, no. That would be yucky.
DD: Doggies go pee outside. They pee in the grass. Doggies go pee in holes.

Oh my goodness! That just cracked me up! Where do they come up with this stuff? This kid says some of the funniest things. Toddlers are so much fun!

Jill


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

We are often saying to dd "Who loves ya, baby!" And she'd say "Mommee!!!" or "Daddeeee!!" Well last week she started responding with "People!" We said "People? People love you?" and she said...

"Yah. ALL PEOPLE!"

Gee I hope she's not growing up with low self esteem or anything!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I made fudge for Christmas and let DD lick the spoon. Of course she wanted more fudge but I told her no more fudge today. When DH came home DD hopped on top of a chair and was overlooking the fudge. She was asking him for more fudge. He said, "not now" and reached to get her off the chair. DD pointed at him and said, "Back off daddy, go in living room where you belong" :LOL OMG I fell over laughing.

BTW...Yes I taught her to say back off. She isn't a child who likes to picked up by anyone but mommy or daddy and everyone seems to hug her and lift her up. Even when she would protest, "no!" and I was expalining how she doesn't like to picked up. So I thought back off would take people off guard and they might stop. She, however has never said it to anyone but my DH :LOL


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

OMG, these are TOO cute! Dd is just 13.5 months and isn't talking yet, but I can't wait!

My 3.5 yr old was outside with her daddy a few months ago and he said something about HIS house, dd looked at him and said (in a very authoritative voice for a 3 yo) "it's not your house daddy, it's MOMMY'S house - but you can have the garage" :LOL


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Some of the things our kids say are hysterical! My dd is 3 and a half. She comes out with the most outrageous things.

If I don't let her have something or do something, she always says, "I'ma tell your husband on you!"

Today we were at my parents house with my sister and her kids. My dd wanted to go upstairs to play, and asked if anyone would go with her. Her cousin said he would, and she said, "Thanks Michael. I always knew I could count on you!"

The other night we were playing a family game of Chutes and Ladders and dd won. She stood up on the bed, turned in a circle shaking her hips and saying "Oh yeah! Oh yeah! It's my birthday! Oh yeah!" The dance was funnier than the song, but dh and I were dying.

Kids crack me up. I can't wait until ds says more than "More" or "Bye" or "No!"

Happy New Year!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

my favorite thing that my 21mo rowan does on a daily basis is when he converses with himself.
"LOOK! *gasp* WHERE?? THERE!! oooh wow....cooooool." i usually don't know what he's actually looking at, but occasionally he'll tell me in a tone of voice like "duh...it's clearly the car i'm looking at" (of course he doesn't SAY it like that yet LOL)

he cracks me up!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

We were in the car on the way home from mil's house....I said to hubby in reference to his mom doing something I found particularly inappropriate: "I can't believe your mom had the balls to ____ "

Dd in back seat of car, always ready to pick a fight: "no no MY mommy has balls!!" :LOL

She has also started saying "I'm a good jobber" a lot. hee hee
That's my little praise junkie!









Elizabeth


----------



## mom2savannah_grace (Jul 31, 2004)

While changing dd for bed one night, after I had taken off her shirt she started playing with her nipples which had become hard because her room was a bit cold. She asked what they were and I told her they were nipples. She kept rubbing them and said "I like nipples".

Just this evening dd and dh were tossing pillows up and down the stairs. All of a sudden dd says "you'll never find the pillow now-hahahaha" (it's what Swiper from Dora says).


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

We have one of those annoying dancing Santas (dances to the tune of Jingle Bell Rock). Well, dh got it out to plug it in this season and dd looks at it dancing for a while, silently staring at it. Then she says "Do Santa take his pants off to go potty?" followed by "Do Santa have a penis?"

I have started a Word Document on my computer where I go to write down these little funnies she does. I date them and just keep an ongoing little journal on the computer. I think I am going to remember all these little things but the truth is, you do forget over time! Just a little suggestion!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer*
I have started a Word Document on my computer where I go to write down these little funnies she does.

Good idea--I'll start a running log tomorrow! Thanks.

Tonight, dd did something that caught me way off guard. She picked up an item I bought today, brought it over to my computer mouse, picked up the mouse and waved the red laser over the bar code, and said "Pay for it". I immediately went upstairs to make sure dh didn't teach her that. He didn't--she figured it out on her own (28 mos).

She's also been doing more normal funny toddler things, like singing "pizza bells, pizza bells" to the tune of jingle bells a couple of times a day...that one cracks me up every time!


----------



## kchoffmann (Aug 16, 2004)

This one is non-verbal. Most evenings before Ezra's bath we let him run around his playroom naked for a bit (for his and our pleasure). A few nights ago he discovered that his penis bounces around when he runs. So now when he runs around naked he almost crashes into everything because he can't take his eyes off his penis. Already a man!


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmom*
She's also been doing more normal funny toddler things, like singing "pizza bells, pizza bells" to the tune of jingle bells a couple of times a day...that one cracks me up every time!









Aren't the misunderstood lyrics AWESOME? At my dd's school, they sing this to the tune of Frere Jacques:

I am special, I am special
So are you, so are you
We can play together, we can play together
Here at school, here at school

However, my dd sings this: "I am spaceship, I am spaceship!!!"

Also, they sing that annoying Barney song "I love you, you love me, we're a happy family..." and she sings it like this: "Olive you, olive me, we are happy, follow me!"


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

We've had a bunch lately...

We had a funny moment at the grocery store the other day--I was in the bakery/deli section and there was a man about 10 ft. away wearing very short running shorts. Clara took one look at him and announced (very loudly) "Need pants!" Luckily his back was turned & I don't think he heard her...

She came running up to me (sitting on the couch) the other day, grabbed my hand, spun it around & leaned her head on it, then looked up at me & said "Hi sweetie!"

If you ask her whether she wants a specific food, in the last few days she's stopped saying Yes or Hungry!, and started saying "In da MOUF!" Which is often accompanied by "Right there!" as she points to a spot on her tray where the food should go...


----------



## cji03 (Aug 11, 2004)

My 2yr old dd doesnt like to be told good job. When I tell her that she did a "good job!", she always replies with "I not good job, I good GIRL!"


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

When my oldest was about 3 years old, she would sometimes get constipated and I would say to her in a nice way "you need to eat more vegetables and this won't happen" so one day I hear her calling from the bathroom- "hurry mom, I need vegetables, hurry up and bring me some vegetables, I can't poop!" It took awhile to convince her that eating vegetables right there on the toilet would not solve her problem, lol!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

She understands the difference now but a couple of weeks ago everytime I would say the word cheese my 19mo dd would grab her cheeks! It was so cute.

Sometimes after I put her to bed we like to snack on cookies on the couch. One time we forgot to put them away and the next morning I found dd standing next to the couch with a cookie in each hand, one in her mouth and one in the dogs mouth! She looked at me and smiled and said "mmmmmmm" and shook her head yes! She knows whats up!


----------



## MeredithMommy (Oct 24, 2004)

We gave dd (19 mo) some foam letters to play with in the bathtub, they stick to the wall when they are wet. I spelled her name with them the other day and this is the conversation we had:

DD: what's that
ME: thats your name, see it says Fiona
DD: what's that (pointing at the F)
ME: tha's an F, See this one is an I .....on through the rest of the letters. Fiona, can you show Mommy where the A is?
DD points to the A and claps (she knows thats the one)
ME very good! Where's the O
DD Points to the O and claps
ME thats right! Now where is the I?
DD points to her Eye and then stops and thinks and points to the I in her name.
ME Alright! you got it!
DD: Mommy? where the nose?

since her name had an I in it she wanted to know if it had a nose too!


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

my youngest son, oscar. is 22 months old and has an unfortunate word for fish, he has been saying it a few months now, we have a big fish tank at home and he points to it and says "shi'" (and it sounds just like sh*t with the 't' at the end dropped!)

its most unfortunate when we go to fish shops and he toddle around pointing at the tanks saying "shi'"

one day i was standing in front of my chest of drawers in just my pants deciding what to wear and my 4 year old (then 3) suddenly said 'look at you. you're adorable!' he made my day!

tonight he told me that he wanted to watch a film about "love and happy feelings" he really is a sensitive guy, and im sure he will be quite a popular man with the ladies when he gets older if he carries on like this!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My son is fascinated with the computer. We often explain what is happening when we are on line. Waiting for pages to load, clicking thru links, etc

Well the other night he was sitting on the potty trying to poop. He was really struggling so I told him that he didn't have to try so hard. Sometimes if you wait and try again later it might work. He looked at me, dead serious, and said "No mama, I'll wait. My poop just isn't ready yet, my poopie is still loading."

I just about wet _my_ pants!









On a more embarassing note. My mom let him watch Tiny Planets. Its the show with Bing and Bong and there are these creature called "Flockers". Well you just imagine my (and my moms) surprise when he started talking abut those Fockers, Fockers, Fockers, Mama!! Oh mama you should watch those silly Fockers!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, great stories everyone!

Here's one. I tend to sleep in the nude and in the morning I usually just wrap myself up in a blanket and start the day that way while I am waking up. I was sitting on the couch with the blanket on, reading a book and ds (23 months) pulled part of the blanket off of me and said, "Gina! (Vagina) Look...Cool! I like it"
It was so cute and innocent.









Another thing Jakob has been doing lately, everything is his baby ... his monkey doll, other stuffed animals. And he's been offering them my breast to nurse them...he even puts his toy bus up to my breast for milk :LOL

Oh, I just remembered another one. We were in the grocery store about a month ago, and Jakob saw an older woman. He said, "Grandma! Grandma!" She was very sweet and got a kick out of it. She did look a bit like my mom. Jakob wanted her to pick him up and everything, it was cute. He does this with almost any older lady now, and calls a lot of older men, "Grandpa!" hehehe

April


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

This morning when I got of the shower DS came looking for me and saw that I was naked.

DS: Where's your penis, mama? Under your vagina?
Me: I don't have a penis, I only have a vagina.
DS: Where is it?

I point.

DS: What's inside?
Me: Nothing.
DS: A tampon? Where are the tampons? (starts opening the bathroom cabinet under the sink)
Me: Those cabinets are only for Mama and Baba (dad)
(DS finds the tampons.)
DS: Oh, these are Baba's tampons?

At this point I'm cracking up!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

After a really crappy week, these are soooo wonderful to hear! (well...read...actually...







)

So, heres my contribution...

We had a lice outbreak about 3 weeks ago so I had to bag up all the toys and dolls I couldnt put in the wash. Well, DD (2) looooves her baby dolls. They all get hugs and kisses and me nursing them on a regular basis. So, when they were bagged up I guess she went thru withdrawl 'cause when I was making cookies one day she picked up a chocolate chip and cradled it to her face saying "awww...I love my baby..."








I mean, I love chocolate too, just not that much :LOL


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

I had the following conversation with our son this morning:
"What's this Mommy?", as he points to his penis.
"That's your penis, Owen."
"Where's Daddy's penis?"
"At work, with Daddy", I reply
"Nope, it's in his pants, where's Mommy's penis?"
"Mommy doesn't have a penis because she's a girl. Only boys have penises"
"Owen has a penis, Daddy has a penis, Xander has a penis&#8230;"


----------



## josiesutcliffe (Jun 26, 2004)

Tee hee. Little boys are funny. I had this conversation with my oldest son the other day when I was walking out of the door to go to work:

Me: Bye bye Robert, Bye bye William
Robert: Mummy, you got a penis?
Me: No, I haven't
Robert: Mummy, we got to go to shop and buy you a penis for you

DH was convulsed with laughter behind a door.

Robert's also started telling his daycare provider how sorry he is for me because my penis fell off!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

these are way to funny. I can't think of any off hand.

oh yes i can. My sister Amy (and Jewely's favortie aunt) tried to teach jewely to say "amy is the best" (oh my sisters have a compatition thing going on of sorts) and boy did it backfire it sounds like this.

"m'amy is a b*tch", which she will repeat over and over and over again. Oh do my other sisters love that.
then one day she said " mommy is a B----"


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

LOL dd says "you ok??" when dh farts *snigger*
"no, not yet" instead of just no
the other night, we were deep in converstion and ignoring her soft, constant mummy...mummy...mummy when she suddenly yelled "QUIET!!!" ROFL no idea where she got that!


----------



## karendrema (May 20, 2003)

..Over Christmas at my inlaws, my DD was playing on the lazy chair behind my DH, who was sitting in it. Clear as day she farts and looks around kinda slyly and says 'Daddy farted!'. She was getting back at him because at breakfast he had blamed it on her!

My favorite by far is how she comes up to me and says the same things I say to her. I often call her 'cutie cutie' and she'll come up and put my face in her hands and say 'Hello cutie cutie!'.

She tends to say whatever we usually say before we say it - 'Don't climb!' as she's climbing on the railing or 'Don't bang!' as she bangs her spoon. The funniest one by far though is as she runs down the hall out of the room 'Where you going?!'. She'll also hide under the table and exclaim 'Where did Drema go?'.

I'm terribly about writing stuff like this down, but of course I'm a computer junkie, so I started keeping a blog of all the cute little behaviors she has. I just use www.blogger.com (free) and I have the google toolbar (also free), which has an easy button to do it from. Now I can keep track and tell her later what she used to do - and our relatives can see what cute things she's up to.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

After everyone laughts heartily, and the laughter dies down my son will just all out guffaw loudly. Much to everyone's surprise. Then they start laughing at him, and he starts laughing too. All very funny.

I always lightly (!) pinch my son's bottom. Well, lo and behold, in the shower he always pinches my booty. And sometimes tries to bit it.

kellyb, my son also is emphatic about certain things being certain things. He knows a car and a bus, but all buses are also cars to him









If you ask him what noise a dog makes, he pants (no kidding, my parent's dogs pant at him all the time and do not bark all that much so he must have got that from them.).

He does *not* understand why he can have on shoes, socks, a hat, jacket, sweater and everything and not go out in the street. Apparently pants and diaper/underwear are just not important to him... :LOL

There are so many more. Toddlers are very funny!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

We filled our bird feeders yesterday, and put out some bunches of decorative millet I had left over from dried flower arranging, so we've been watching and taking pictures of birds all day at the feeder...

Dd loves the "cardilyns" (cardinals). You kind of 'have to be there', but It sounds so cute when she says it like that!


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

last night, kind of out of the blue, my dd said "I laughed so hard I pooped!"


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

When dd turned two, we had an incident at the park. She was slurping an icee and accidently dumped it down the front of her shirt. She immediately shucked off all of her clothes and was standing there buck naked in the middle of the playground. Unfortunately the visiting daycare kids thought it was funny in a bad way, and all pointed and laughed at her. She learned the hard way that nudity in public is not acceptable.

One night dd and I went to bed late. Dh was already sleeping and when we walked in, it was apparent that he had gas. Dd says (rather loudly) "Mama, Dadoo's poopy!"

Another time, we were waiting for an appointment. A rather grouchy old woman came out and asked me some questions. As she walked back into the other room, dd says, "Mama, it's gwumpy!" The other people in the waiting area were trying to hide their smiles.

Just today she was sitting on the potty, going poop. I came in after awhile to see if she was finished yet. She looked up at me and said, "No, momma, it's in my bum-bum!" LMAO! This is such an awesome age!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliversmum2000*
my youngest son, oscar. is 22 months old and has an unfortunate word for fish, he has been saying it a few months now, we have a big fish tank at home and he points to it and says "shi'" (and it sounds just like sh*t with the 't' at the end dropped!)

its most unfortunate when we go to fish shops and he toddle around pointing at the tanks saying "shi'"


That is EXACTLY how my DS says fish! Yes, it has made for some embarrasing moments!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmom*
We filled our bird feeders yesterday, and put out some bunches of decorative millet I had left over from dried flower arranging, so we've been watching and taking pictures of birds all day at the feeder...

Dd loves the "cardilyns" (cardinals). You kind of 'have to be there', but It sounds so cute when she says it like that!

Our dd calls them Tardnals. She gets so very excited when she sees them and yells "Mommy, Mommy look, tardnals" It's cute.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have another one. We often stop by to visit dh at work when in the area. There is a fairly young woman that works there who dresses in things a little too tight for my style. One day she had a snug t-shirt type shirt with kittens on the front of it. Most all "C" and "K" sounds come out of dd's mouth with a strong "T" sound.....and she is obsessed with animals....so you see where this is going... Dh was carrying dd into a room with this lady (and several guys standing around) and dd exclaims very loudly and excitedly "Look titties!" It was pretty hysterical and dh got rather embarassed!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer*
I have another one. We often stop by to visit dh at work when in the area. There is a fairly young woman that works there who dresses in things a little too tight for my style. One day she had a snug t-shirt type shirt with kittens on the front of it. Most all "C" and "K" sounds come out of dd's mouth with a strong "T" sound.....and she is obsessed with animals....so you see where this is going... Dh was carrying dd into a room with this lady (and several guys standing around) and dd exclaims very loudly and excitedly "Look titties!" It was pretty hysterical and dh got rather embarassed!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

These are all so funny, thanks for sharing everyone.









The other night at dinner, DH and I were talking about potential names for the new baby. After listening to us for a while, DS says thoughtfully... "How about Gabbo? That's a good name."


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
These are all so funny, thanks for sharing everyone.









The other night at dinner, DH and I were talking about potential names for the new baby. After listening to us for a while, DS says thoughtfully... "How about Gabbo? That's a good name."

:LOL
Where did he get that one? That's pretty cute!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I have no idea! :LOL


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Dd named one of her stuffed animals "Tasty" tonight. (And she does use that work correctly in context....) Who knows where they get this stuff. Aren't toddlers wonderful!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

She says "what eez dis?" and she sounds like Latka from Taxi (am I giving away my age?).

So I started telling people how she sounded like Latka. Now she says "I sound Latka."


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I love all the funny stuff they do at this age. I sometimes think ds is so cute I'll just explode!:LOL I can say that here cuz I know you all know what I mean









Dh reads ds stories before bedtime and when ds is getting sleepy DH calls me in by saying, "Sweetheart!" and I hear him over the monitor and come in to nurse ds. The other night, I heard ds's little voice chime in over daddy's voice, calling out, "Mommyheart!"

When ds's highchair tray is messy after dinner, he tells me, "It's all dinnery!"


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

This thread is so funny. I hesitate to call DS a toddler, he just turned a year, he's still my baby. He's been walking for nearly thre months, and says a few things. I can't get ovr how smart he is. He has been saying "Key-kah" for kitty cat for sometime but recently he started calling the cats "mao" (sounds like meow) It makes sense cause that's what they say to him.

The funny part in his vocabulary is he says "ball", "Key-kah" "mao" and da-da" all in that sweet little delicate baby voice. But he says "ma-ma" in this deep gutteral growl. Like a sexy voice. DH cracks up everytime cause he sounds like one of those dirty old men at the beach sitting on his beach towel going "Mama" (in his sexy voice) to the pretty girls walking by. "Hey hot ma-ma!"


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
These are all so funny, thanks for sharing everyone.









The other night at dinner, DH and I were talking about potential names for the new baby. After listening to us for a while, DS says thoughtfully... "How about Gabbo? That's a good name."

Does she watch Sesame St.? Curly Bear calls Gabby "Dabbo" I'm ashamed I know that, but we had that ep. on tape for a while, so I know it INTIMATELY>

Here's mine...
DD often says hello to us in the morning, or when we come back from being away, etc.--but in this kind of funny, formal way. So I'll walk in the door at the end of the day and she'll run over saying "Mama! Mama! Hello Mama!" Or dh will come in to the br in the morning and she'll say "It's Daddy! Hello Daddy!"

So the other day I got home from work & we were nursing. We finished & she pulled my shirt down & sat up, but then turned & pointed at my shirt and said "Nipples!"
Me: "Yes, sweetie, those are my nipples."
DD: "Hello nipples!"


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

We were in the natural food store a few weeks ago and an eccentric older gentleman approached my son (he had a long white beard and white hair). He commented on my son having "old eyes" (in reference to him being an old soul, etc.) and wanted to give him a "good luck" amulet. I said "ok" (whatever!), and he handed it to Baylor who took it and said "... thank you Santa Dude..."!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2savannah_grace*
While changing dd for bed one night, after I had taken off her shirt she started playing with her nipples which had become hard because her room was a bit cold. She asked what they were and I told her they were nipples. She kept rubbing them and said "I like nipples".

Just this evening dd and dh were tossing pillows up and down the stairs. All of a sudden dd says "you'll never find the pillow now-hahahaha" (it's what Swiper from Dora says).


DORA DORA DORA my son adores Dora! He even talks about her in his SLEEP! What's up with that girl anyway? He could sit and stare at the dora shows for hours and hours and hours. It's sad! He even asked to leave playgroup last week because he wanted to go home and watch DORA! geesh! (just so all you hardcore no-tv moms know, he is only allowed to watch tv for two hours a day)


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

My almost 2/5 yr old dd and I were having a discussion about breasts the other day. What they are, who has them, what they do, etc. The next day we were driving through Starbucks and the woman at the window hands me one of our two drinks. As she steps away from the window I hear Kylie say from the back seat, "I like her breasts." :LOL







: I thought I was going to blow a gasket!

Jill


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

Ds is in the process of learning to use the potty. he stays with my parents 2 days a week while dh and I work. Monday morning ds was still sleeping hen I left for work, so dh called me on his cell phone so I could talk to ds before they got to my mom's. Ds told me that he was wearing his underwear and we talked about what he had for breakfast, etc. Before we got off the phone I said, "Don't go pee pee in your underwear!" He said, "Mommy, you no pee pee in your unnerwear eiver!" I could hear dh laughing on the other end and I nearly fell out of my chair at work!


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy*
DORA DORA DORA my son adores Dora! He even talks about her in his SLEEP!

DD is this way about Maisy, and has been known to talk about Maisy in her sleep...she also includes Maisy in her list of who's who in the family: Mommy! Daddy! Tara! (how she says Clara). Maisy!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

The other day DS had diarrhea. He's getting his 2 year molars, that's probably why. Anyway, he was on the changing table and I was wiping off the poop and he made up a little song - "Diarrheaaaaaaaa...... It's not good for your butt!" Which he proceeded to sing in a very dramatic, off key way, several times, with his arms held over his head in a kind of interpretive dance. :LOL


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

When dd was a year old, we had a outdoor cat who'd have liked to be an indoor cat. Dd thought his name was Kittyout! and calls him that to this day.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

we were at the zoo and i was letting her go play in the fountains and first she wanted to take off her shirt, then her skirt, and itold her she had to keep her diaper on, so what does she do as soon as i sit down , but tkae her diaper off.

She says "Mommy Booby" VERY LOUDLY in public places.
When she sings the abc's or twinkle twinkle she spins around until she falls, then gets up and spins some more.

The other day she said " Mommy I a Twinkle star"

oh and she had me draw her outline with cj\halk on the sidewalk. She laid down and held the chalk out.

and my favorite. I was talking to her daycare teacher and she kept saying mommy, and i kept sayinh hold on, Then very loudly she says well holding out her hand "mommy, ben" and i was very confused until her teacher (who is spanish) said that "ben " means "come". So my DD taught me spanish.

She also says "Vamanous"


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

hilarious stories!!!

when dd was in preschool they were teaching them about strangers and who to go to if someone approaches them that they don't know...

so her and I are in the car and we are going over the good stranger bad stranger thing. She says to me...

Good strangers are policeman, teachers, and cowboys!!! Cowboys???


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Ds reminded me today that he is ALWAYS listening. A conversation regarding the weather:

Ds: the rain is dropping, the clouds are dropping...
Me: It's cold in the wintertime.
Ds: I'm a wintertimer! I wear my hood, and my racoon hat. I take off my hood and mama says, put your hood back on, your hood needs to stay on!

I do say that. But he is never cold so he doesn't care.LOL


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

My ds (14.5 mos.) is just learning to talk and has a small vocabulary. The other day I was sitting somewhere where my breasts were approximately at his eye level while he was standing. He comes over to me, pulls up my shirt, starts happily bouncing, excitedly taps my breasts, and exclaims, "Ball Ball Ball." I hope that doesn't stick ... :LOL


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

We were at dinner the other night, and out of the blue dd said "No drink POTty!" At first we thought maybe she said "No drink at the party." But when we asked her she said "no...No drink POT-TY!" So we agreed that no, you shouldn't drink from the potty, and after a few minutes she said "Toilet's very dirty!"

The odd thing is that we NEVER say potty. Go to the bathroom, pee, or poop, but not potty. I asked our babysitter, and she said they hadn't talked about it. I don't think she got it from Sesame St., b/c they don't usually discuss such things there. The only thing I can figure out is that almost 2 wks ago we read a book about a little boy & potty-training. But we hadn't even talked about it since then...so she must have just come up w/ it on her own!


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Someone else's toddlerism reminded me of something my daughter said the other day. My parents take my kids out for lunch on the weekends, and last Saturday, my mom was sitting with Halle waiting for my dad to order food somewhere, and she asked Halle for a kiss. She said Halle thought about it, and said, "I don't know, can you say it in Spanish?" We have no idea where that came from.

And yesterday she was in the bathroom and didn't want help. She came out with her underwear and tights around her feet, so I said, "Good job hon, but pull up your tights." She glared at me and said, "Mama, I only have two hands you know!"

She's definitely 3 and a half going on 14.

Take care!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I just love the things kids say.

My son had his first ear ache on Monday. Daddy gave him some medicine but it wasn't working. So our son tell him More medicine daddy.

Last night I said that bobby (his name for grandpa) was coming to watch him until daddy came home. This conversation is going on while son is sitting top of the trash can waiting for bobby.
Well he says I want six bobbys and six gandmas (leaves the r out). Why so many? Because they are so good.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

My dd is 17 mos. and still at the mostly one- and two-word sentences (which are in an impossibly cute voice, but probably don't translate so much to the page). But a friend with her same age son and I were at an indoor play space and there was a girl maybe 4 or 5 running around with only her underwear on. The owner comes up to her and has this conversation:

--"Honey, I love that you're playing dress-up, but you're meant to put the dress-up clothes on OVER your own clothes. Where are your clothes?"
--"I don't know."
--"Where's your mommy?"
--"Over there."
--"Okay, why don't you go get her and have her help you find your clothes?"
--"Okay."

Then he glances at us (we've been watching and listening with smiles on our faces) and says "You'd think it was the 70s in here!"


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
Ds reminded me today that he is ALWAYS listening. A conversation regarding the weather:

Ds: the rain is dropping, the clouds are dropping...
Me: It's cold in the wintertime.
Ds: I'm a wintertimer! I wear my hood, and my racoon hat. I take off my hood and mama says, put your hood back on, your hood needs to stay on!

I do say that. But he is never cold so he doesn't care.LOL

As my DS was climbing into his carseat the other day, he said, "Get in your carseat. I'm losing my patience!"

Yeah, OK, I have said that once or twice. When DS said that it made me feel like this -







:LOL


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
As my DS was climbing into his carseat the other day, he said, "Get in your carseat. I'm losing my patience!"









: BTDT!!!

I cut my knuckle last week, went to the ER and ended up with a padded, bendable aluminum splint on it to keep it from bending too much while it healed. Of course, when I took the splint off (so I could type here, of course







) it looked like a little person. Dd decided, totally on her own, that it was "Jesus". She kept picking it up and walking around with it, cradling it in her arms...and then giving it back to me, demanding that I "....put it on, Mommy!". I guess all those Christmas books my MIL bought us rubbed off a bit!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I have another to add!

The other day dh was putting up some shelves in a closet. Ds (4) comes over to him with his hands on his hips and asks, "how ya doing daddy? need some help there?" in this oh-so-serious voice. It was soooo cute!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bethwl*
--"Honey, I love that you're playing dress-up, but you're meant to put the dress-up clothes on OVER your own clothes. Where are your clothes?"
--"I don't know."
--"Where's your mommy?"
--"Over there."
--"Okay, why don't you go get her and have her help you find your clothes?"
--"Okay."

Then he glances at us (we've been watching and listening with smiles on our faces) and says "You'd think it was the 70s in here!"









: Do you think he meant the decade, or what the thermostat was set at?


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Tonight dd was in Daddy's lap eating an apple (butt nekkid btw not that it's relevant :LOL )
She likes to play at spelling and very carefully spelled apple "E-R-O-S spells apple!"


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess*







: Do you think he meant the decade, or what the thermostat was set at?


He meant the 1970s. It was too funny. I was in awe of her complete lack of inhibition. But it was also pretty cold in there! Even though we were inside, it's Chicago in January!


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, I am just waiting until my ds is a toddler! So funny!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Ronan and I spend a lot of time outside, and I've been telling him over and over how he can't go in the street, how cars are dangerous, etc. Well yesterday, he walks to the edge of the sidewalk closest to the street and very dramatically says, "NooooOOOoooo." Over and over. It's funny because I don't think I specifically say "no," in this case, but I guess he's learning! :LOL

-Erin


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

Ds's TV-viewing is restricted to one show a day, usually in the morning. He begs me a lot to watch more, and I've been telling him, "Too much TV isn't good for your brain." Well, tonight, I sat down to watch the news. Within a few seconds, ds was standing in front of the TV yelling at the top of his lungs, "Don't watch TD! That's too much-a my brain!"


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My son does not like on of the teachers at gymnastics class who sometimes comes when the regular teachers are sick. We get there yesterday and see Webster is there and my son turns to me and says "hard times in gymnastics class today mommy".


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

thanks everybody for the good laughs i got! i really needed it!

the first thing that pops into my head is that ds really likes his rainbow doll. there's a song we know that goes 'aint no bugs on me' and ds goes "rainbow bugs on me"
also if ds drops something he sometimes says 'd*mit!'







:
also when we're all in the car, dh and i will try and talk and ds yells "NO TALK TO MAMA" over and over until we really stop talking.

i'll probably randomly remember something funnier while i'm trying to fall asleep tonight


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

My 1 yo dd is not really a toddler either though says a lot of words and signs. The other day she was doing the sign for milk so I was going to nurse her but dh was holding her (Da-DEE) so I asked "do you need milk" and she grabbed his chest where his boob would be and was feeling around trying to lift up his shirt.

She looked a little sad and confused there was nothing there and then smirked at me and held her arms out for me to take her. It was very funny and cute!

(well to us anyhow)


----------



## earthmamafor3 (Jul 2, 2002)

WE have had a bunch of cute ones lately too....
Yesterday while helping Indie wipe, I said Oh, just a little poop, do you have more? She said no and ran off only to run back and go much more. I said to her, wow, that was alot more poop, Indie. She replied, "yeah mom, big poops just like my Dad"

I was looking at a lingerie catalog and Allurah (15 mos) was making "mmm" sounds at the pictures, so Indie came over to see what sounded so good. She said, "Wow mom, pretty pretty memees" (our word for nursing and breasts)

Often our family bed gets to be too much for my dh who goes out to sleep on the couch. One night when he had actually fallen asleep in our bed, Indie took the flashlight she was playing with and pointed it into his eyes, got down real close to his face and said "Dad, what YOU doin' hew?"


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Last month while opening Christmas gifts from her grandma, our now 19-mo. old daughter was excited to find a Dr. Seuss car driven by the Cat in the Hat. She pushed it along the floor, saying, "Home! Home!"

We said, "no, car." to which she replied again "Home!"

Oops! We'd accidentally taught her the wrong word for car by saying "OK, let's go home" every time we got in the car. Now we say,"Let's get into the car and drive home." She says "car" now most of the time.

One other funny thing - this happened after Christmas too. We have two black, very furry dogs. She loves them and has been saying "dog" for a long time now. After visiting some friends for Christmas brunch, DD started calling our smaller, 35-pound shepherd mix "Kitty." We were quite puzzled at first, but later, we remembered that our friends had a really big and really furry black cat that resembles our dog.

However, we're still working on the kitty-dog thing. Sometimes, she'll even point to our border collie and say "dog - woof" then point to the other dog and say "kitty - maaow."

It always amazes me how others see the world around them - especially our children.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower*
However, we're still working on the kitty-dog thing. Sometimes, she'll even point to our border collie and say "dog - woof" then point to the other dog and say "kitty - maaow."

It always amazes me how others see the world around them - especially our children.

They are so smart. My DS had been saying "Key-kah" for a couple months when referring to the kitty cat (we have 2). Last month he started calling them "mao". Makes sense, it's what the kitties say to him, that must be what they want to be called, right?


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Parker just started really talking recently so we don't have too many funnys yet. In fact, yesterday, we had our first! Last week she starting saying "hi kit-ty" very clearly and waving at the cat. Then yesterday she started waving and saying "hi Rory" to her daddy.







Her first word was "daddy"







and she has always identified him as such. I guess she just wants to be more formal now! :LOL


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, this may be one of those "you had to be there" things, but I will try to describe it because it was so hilarious.

Tonight, we were all sitting at the table eating dinner. DH let out a little burp, which DS thought was very funny. "Daddy burped!" he says. "I'm gonna burp too - listen, Daddy!" And he opened his mouth to make a burp sound. Just at that moment, our cat, who was under the table, meowed very loudly and clearly - the timing was perfect, it looked just like DS had done it. DS looked a little surprised, like "Did I do that?" And DH and I just about fell off our chairs laughing.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

I was feeling pregnant a week before my period was due so I took a home pregnancy test. I got a very very faint line that could really only be seen in natural light. I brought my husband to the window to show him. He laughed and said sarcastically "Sure Honey, I see Jesus in the window." Meaning that I was only seeing what I wanted to see. Later that day DS got ahold of the stick and asked me to lift him up to the window so he could see Jesus!


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famousmockngbrd*
Tonight, we were all sitting at the table eating dinner. DH let out a little burp, which DS thought was very funny. "Daddy burped!" he says. "I'm gonna burp too - listen, Daddy!" And he opened his mouth to make a burp sound. Just at that moment, our cat, who was under the table, meowed very loudly and clearly - the timing was perfect, it looked just like DS had done it. DS looked a little surprised, like "Did I do that?" And DH and I just about fell off our chairs laughing.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower*
We said, "no, car." to which she replied again "Home!"

Oops! We'd accidentally taught her the wrong word for car by saying "OK, let's go home" every time we got in the car. Now we say,"Let's get into the car and drive home." She says "car" now most of the time.

dd does this too--associating the car with home: "...in a car, to MY house"

Yesterday dh was pumping gas whill dd and I sat in the car. Somebody driving by made a very dangerous maneuver in traffic while we watched, and I said out loud "Where are the police when you need them?" Dd replied with "Holy Moley!"...which cracks me up every time she says it!

So, allbrightmama are you pg? Or having visions? Do tell!


----------



## wendyk (Feb 9, 2004)

I have some to add!!

Right before Christmas, we all passed a vomiting bug around my house. DD would follow me to the bathroom as I would go to throw up yet again and say "Mommy sick." A few days later, she started lifting the lid up on the toilet, spitting in there, then saying "Smells good!" I'm giving her full credit for thinking up the "smells good!" part.

She also loves to get into her dresser and pull out all of the clothes. The ones she likes, she'll hold up and declare "Oh my gosh, how CUTE!"


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

my 2.3 year old is sitting at a little toddler chair pulled up to the coffee table. she is coloring with markers. well, I just looked over at her and she was 'smoking' a marker, studying the way she looked doing it in the mirror. she caught me looking and said 'mokey mama, mokey' but she got startled and fell out of the chair (she was like swinging on it anyway) well, she fell and I heard a little 'f%ck' come out of her mouth from under the table.

what!?! where did she get all this from. ugh.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh my, yes my ds 23 months, he has occassionally been "smoking" a marker or pencil. Then he says "stops"....cause his dad finally quit smoking this year. It's so funny, now if Jakob sees anyone smoking (like our downstairs neighbor), he says, "Smoking cigarettes? Stops? Yucky...stops?"

During the holidays we would listen to holiday music on the radio anytime we drove in the car...and now anytime Jakob here's slower music of any kind he says, "Christmas?"


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

DS, 21 months, walked out of his room today chewing. When I asked him what he had in his mouth he looked at me and said " Something."

And yes, I am really pregnant. That very very faint line was not a figment of my imagination.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama*
DS, 21 months, walked out of his room today chewing. When I asked him what he had in his mouth he looked at me and said " Something."

And yes, I am really pregnant. That very very faint line was not a figment of my imagination.

Is that a good thing, then? Don't want to offer my congrat's if you aren't happy about it...


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye*
My 1 yo dd is not really a toddler either though says a lot of words and signs. The other day she was doing the sign for milk so I was going to nurse her but dh was holding her (Da-DEE) so I asked "do you need milk" and she grabbed his chest where his boob would be and was feeling around trying to lift up his shirt.

She looked a little sad and confused there was nothing there and then smirked at me and held her arms out for me to take her. It was very funny and cute!

(well to us anyhow)


This reminded me of when jewely was much smaller. SHe fell alseep nursing and i handed her to her daddy. She started moving around ( i thought she might be rooting) and she sort of came near my husbands face. She opened her eyes a little and her lips met my husbands he kissed her and she kept going up then caught his nose in her mouth.She sucked for half a second , opened her eyes the rest of the way looked at daddy and said "uh-oh"


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

When we went out to my car today I realized the carseat was in dh's car. I somehow managed not to scream a list of profanities. Instead I exclaimed "Shoot! Daddy has the carseat!" DS thought this was hilarious and spent the day exclaiming "Shoot Daddy! Mama! Shoot Daddy!" He had no idea what he was saying. He just really loved the sound of it and wanted me to say it again. Maybe next time I will try "shucks!"

gardenmom- Yes! Yes! Yes! This is a very good thing. We are thrilled to be expecting!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama*
gardenmom- Yes! Yes! Yes! This is a very good thing. We are thrilled to be expecting!

Well, then....Congratulations!!!!
















:


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's a funny one that demonstrates my DS' emerging grasp of language, yet the things he misses, like someone learning a foreign language:

At dinner last night I asked DS to "tell Daddy what Mommy put on your walls today." (I had affixed some of those "wallies" that are shaped like clouds). DS couldn't think of the word "cloud" so he said "star" and then "moon". I put my hand to my mouth and whispered to DS "cloud". He then looked straight at his father, put his hand to his mouth like I had, and loudly whispered, "CLOUD".

It was so funny DH and I were about rolling on the floor!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

What I like is when my parents call and I put him on the phone with them. He doesn't say a word, just looks really engaged and interested in what they are saying. His eyebrows are all active and he murmurs echoes of their words, and smiles a lot, but is silent. Once or twice he has said "Bye!" and waved when they said goodbye.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

This morning ds only nursed on one side and then hopped off my lap and wanted to go downstairs. He always has to listen to music, so I turned on a Bob Marley cd and was getting ready to make breakfast when he asked to "meh!" again. He started to nurse and every few verses of the song (One Cup of Coffee) he would pop off, smile and sing along and then get back to nursing again. It was quite cute, especially his little "I knooow".


----------



## spacecdt (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm loving hearing all the tales of mouth from babes. Here's mine.

Although ds can't talk too much quite yet, he loves to have mum mums (his word for me and breastfeeding). He's just started to form an attachment to a stuffed dog. The other morning, around 6, while breastfeeding, he started shoving the dog at my other breast saying "mum mum...MUM MUM!!". I figured out what he was doing...sharing his mum mum with his new best friend


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

Last night dd, 33 mos, was sitting on the bathroom counter, watching me brush my hair. She said, "Mama, my hair's not long like yours is." I said, "Would you like to have long hair?" Dd said, "Yeah, I would." I said, "Well, if you wait, it will grow!" She folded her hands in her lap, and said, "Okay, I'll just sit here and wait."







After a good chuckle I explained that it would take several months!


----------



## NHmomOF2 (Feb 3, 2005)

After repeatedly asking my 2 1/2 year old son to turn off the baby mobile he was playing with he says to me, "Okaaaay! Chill Mommy!"

Another time, he was running around completely wild, being extra naughty, not listening etc... I said, "You are not funny and you are not cute!" Well that stopped him in his tracks and he replied, "Mommy! I'm coot!" Utter disbelief that I would say such nonsense.

Oy.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

DH keeps the door closed when he is in the bathroom. DD was trying tell him, through the door, about her day. I guess she didn't appreciate having the door closd so she came to me and said, "Aww jeez! I can't tell daddy nothin in the bathroom"


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

so, with her daycare co-op, my dd has learned to say "shoo, pigeons, shoo!" and gently usher them away from the food...lots of pigeons try to get the toddler's snacks.

SO yesterday I hear that my dd has been ushering the pigeons away saying " F*** You, pigeons, F*** You!"







:







:

I swear she mnuct have picked that up from her daddy...

I cuss a lot but I use different words...







:


----------



## socapic (Oct 21, 2004)

This was when my son was about thirteen months old (I wrote it down elsewhere).
I was sitting on the couch, eating a salad, and Breic came up and was trying little pieces of it. He dropped a couple of pieces of lettuce on the floor on purpose and I told him very clearly that that was not allowed. He nodded yes and COMPLETELY understood.
Seconds later, he accidentally dropped a hunk of purple cabbage heart onto the floor. His eyes got wide as he looked down, realized what he had done, and he decisively stepped on the cabbage. He started tapping on the couch cushion to distract me, saw a book and started talking loudly, tapping the book whilst maintaining earnest eye contact with me the whole time, and kicked the cabbage out of my sight.
He ran across the room and grabbed a toy to bring to me, additional distraction. He stayed busy for a couple minutes, running to and fro to keep my attention. At one point I started to lean forward so the cabbage was visible, and he yelped and ran up to pound on the book again.
Soon after that he ran up to the couch and fell down. His hand just happened to land directly on the cabbage. He picked it up and stood nonchalantly for a minute, then tried to take a bite of it. Then he tried to give it to me, but I didn't want it, so he put it on the plate. Such subterfuge! Such guile! I was trying very hard not to laugh the whole time. :LOL

this christmas we were at dinner at my sister's, and her husband yelled at the cat. about an hour later, Breic (now 24 mos) was sitting talking to my mom. He said, "Kitty cat say, meow! Doggie say, woof woof! Uncle Ted say, (in a low mean growly voice), GET OUT, CAT!!"
the things you're remembered for....


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

This evening at dinner, ds told me "Don't eat your food, mom!" in an urgent tone. I was about to ask why when he said, "Bring it for show and tell!" :LOL


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

I teach a dance class for 3 year olds. Yesterday we were sitting in a circle waiting for everybody to arrive and the children were chatting quietly. Says one little girl to her friend, in somber hushed tones, "My purple blanket is falling apart." Her friend replies, clapping her hands over her mouth, "(gasp) OH MY G*D!!!" It was too cute.


----------



## Nate (Sep 3, 2003)

Too many lately to retell...but this morning Grover was being nursed by Peter Rabbit!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Ds, after rather deliberately spilling a cup of water:"Mama, you happy?"

Me: "No, I am angry that you spilled when mama said no spilling."

Ds:"You must be happy NOW!"


----------



## singermom (Jan 18, 2003)

Just heard about this thread (thanks, Henry's_Mamma! Yes, I did sit at my desk laughing!) and thought I would chime in with one from my dd#2. More of a cute one than an outright funny, but here it is:

She's on this independent streak now, and tells me all the time "no 'fraid, Mommy, no 'fraid." This is probably in response to her very sensitive older sister, who is still pretty much "fraid" of everything, so we have to be careful about everything from videos to music to books (not that we wouldn't do this anyway, but sometimes even the most non-threatening story can completely set the older one off...but I digress.).

Anyway, DD#2's latest passion is Peter and the Wolf, which she sometimes calls "Peter Rabbit and the Wolf" (a little confused there







). On Monday we were home together because she was sick, and she asked for Peter and the Wolf. It was actually good timing, as I was getting ready to get on a conference call, and with the music low enough she would be diverted and I could be nearby. I said "you won't be scared when the wolf comes?" to which she of course replies "no fraid woof, Mommy!" Well, she must have had second thoughts because right in the middle of my call she proceeds to climb right into my lap and huddle up against me, and very quietly says "Fraid woof, Mommy." She eventually falls asleep. I wish all my calls could be like that!


----------



## wendyk (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadie_sabot*
SO yesterday I hear that my dd has been ushering the pigeons away saying " F*** You, pigeons, F*** You!"







:







:

I swear she mnuct have picked that up from her daddy...


:LOL :LOL :LOL

I can so hear this coming out of dd's mouth! She already follows him around the house saying damn,damn, damn....


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I was nursing my youngest dd, Elena when I looked up and saw my older dd Emma, lifting her shirt so that she could nurse her mini rhino finger puppet. She placed it right up to her little boobie!!!! :LOL SHe was so serious. It was precious and once I laughed so did she!!!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

DD 24 months says

"mommy peas draw smiley face" then "toma" (spelling? it's spanish for take this) so I take the brush draw two eyes and a smiley motuh give the brush back to dd who draws a nose and says "nose" then "Teeth" and finally "hair" I was floored.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

A few from my 2.5 year old dd

Every once in a while completely out of the blue, she will stop whatever she is doing and announce "Emma so Cute!!" And we have to agree with her.

Anytime we ask her a question, she always answers with what she wants, then OK. So if we ask what shirt she wants to wear, it is always green one OK. And the OK is said in a tone that means this conversation is over, and I WILL wear the green shirt.

My dh is Swedish and we have a DVD that is essentially a recording of a man reading a series of storybooks about a girl named Emma, so of course Emma loves this. One of the stories is all about Emma's new little brother and they even talk about the baby getting food from mom's breast and show a picture of him nursing. Anyway, I was watching it with her one day and she said "little brother eat mamma's boobie", so I explained to her that mamma had milk in her boobie and that's what the baby was eating (she weaned just about a year ago, so I don't know what she remembers). Well, dh and I are TTC right now, so dh asked Emma if she wanted a brother or sister and she said "brother OK" and then went on to add, "baby drink milk a mamma's boobie!" I was so impressed that she remembered this as it was a few weeks after. She was also quite proud of herself for knowing this fact.


----------



## Katrinawitch (Jan 8, 2004)

Lucas is only 10 months, and still at the "ma, ma, ma, ma" stage.

Our friend's five year old son, Nicky, is such a crack up. Every time we're with them, he's saying or doing something new that has us rolling on the floor.

The best was when he was about three. His favorite phrase was "Come to Papa", in a low, growly, jazz-singer voice. We couldn't figure out where he picked that one up, but he had us rolling every time!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Lol, this is so hilarious. My ds is having his milkies and he said, "Smell" and smelled my nipple. At first I didn't understand what he said. When he said it a few times and I understood it, I asked, "Okay...what does it smell like?" He said, "Cookies!"

Then he said, "Boobies....big! Yummy" :LOL


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

We were eating pasta the other night and DS somehow managed to get a little piece in his nose. He got it out with his finger, held it out to me and said, "Look Mommy! A pasta booger!"


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

last night I was cutting some strips of white fabric to use as play bandages and telling DD (almost 2) that some are for her and some will go to day care. When I finished hers, I started rolling them up.

You wolling? you wolling for me, mommy?" Yes, I'm rolling the bandages for you. "Oh that so nice, that so nice. ten-q mommy."

It was very sweet.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess*
They are so smart. My DS had been saying "Key-kah" for a couple months when referring to the kitty cat (we have 2). Last month he started calling them "mao". Makes sense, it's what the kitties say to him, that must be what they want to be called, right?

ours encountered a squirrel at a statepark last summer and chased after it going mou-mou-mou


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I've got another!

Last nite dd was nursing then stopped and looked up at me said "mummy home!" (we had gone out shopping earlier and g-parents were babysitting)
I say yes, mummy home and I love you. She says with a mouth full of milk, "I lav you too mummy" and gives me a big hug. Awww sweet! Even sweeter when 10 minutes later she puts both hands on my face and says "mummy, my home. I lav you" Awwwww!
I love my babies!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I have still more. The other day DD 23 mnths saw the cat sitting in her carseat (which was on the floor in our house) she goes up to the cat and says "excuse me, that's mine" then she pushed the cat out, well that part wasn't that cute.
I was washing my face in the bathroom sink when my dd walked in and said
"Don't waste water Mommy"


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Last night we were building with duplos on our little lego table, and dh built something and added it on...dd says ".....awesome, daddy"







Sometimes I wonder who says these things....I don't recall either of us using that word lately, but there it was. :LOL

Just proves they don't miss a thing....


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Ds said the second full sentence I have heard from him, last week. His dad was holding him and he said very clearly, "Let me hold the baby." (Meaning, let Mommy hold me!) Very sweet.

The first sentence was almost a month ago, though. It was part of a "beep tantrum"--he said "Go do beeps!" Beeps are, of course, buttons you push to make things turn on and off. He likes to stand on a chair to reach the cd player and push the buttons and make the music go on. While he pushes the buttons he says "beep! Beep! Beep!"

Beep was one of his earliest words.


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

dd lately has been saying 'I can't help you!', meaning I can't do it! Help me!
also hugs me and rubs my hair, saying 'awww...there, mummy - sweet Heart'








she's been fascinated with emotions too, asking if you are sad, happy or scared, and deciding on car trips which of her playmates are sad & which are sad enough to be crying. " Abby sad.... Abby Crying!!" and everyonce in a while, '[dd] sad! boohoohoo, [dd] crying' with a wicked little grin and the fakest sob you've ever heard So funny!!


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, I forgot... she's into singing these days, especially 'a twinkle star' - she misses a lot of words, but you can make it out. Some how there is always a couple of lines that go "star up high, I like pie" in the middle LMAO


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

My 20 month old daughter was looking at the Sports Illustrated swimsuit magazine. There is a photo of a model lying in the sand with sand all over her stomach. My toddler picked up a towel off the floor and started wiping the sand "off" the photo!


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

I had to revive this thread after hearing this heartbreaking but funny story from a friend. Our friend (the dad) was very busy with work on a Saturday afternoon trying to work on the computer and get some stuff done. His 3-year-old son came up to him repeatedly asking to play and trying to climb on him. His dad kept saying "I'm sorry, I can't play now, in a little bit" and finally after several times got a little stern in his reply. His son said "DADDY! You're f*ck*ng my heart and I don't like it!" (I hope I can get away with this swear for the sake of the story.)

Our friend said he felt like the worst dad in history at that moment. I was impressed at the kids' grasp of the word and ability to apply it in a different way. It was funny but sad, too.


----------



## Kishor'sMami (May 28, 2002)

Bethwl, so saadd but so funny! but dont they just pick up on everything!

we were driving home yesterday, when someone cut me off on the freeway. I whispered under my breath, Idiot! Ds (3 yrs old) heard me and in his little highpitched toddler voice says,
'Mommy, EEDDEEUT is all gone! (idiot is all gone)." It was hilarious! The way he said idiot, just hilarious.









Dh says to ds, 'Vraju, be careful!'.
Ds says: I'm carefuling. :LOL


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

i was in a toystore with my mom, sisters, and DD. I saw a toy that I had when I was a kid and excitedley siad "oh my god!"

DD walked around lokking at toys for the next 20 minutes exclaiming "oh my god, oh my god"

My mom repriomanded me and other shoppers just laughed.


----------



## Kateana (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 5 little (half)sisters, from 1ish to 11 years old, and my parents have been making a "Funny Book" for quite awhile. Here are a few excerpts:

"Amma-Doe-Det-Da-Doat" -Angela, at a petting zoo, saying, I'm gonna go get the goat. Really fast.

"Wow, look at the moon, it's stuffed!" -Kelly, 3ish, looking at a full moon.

"Pound me, Angela!" -Kelly, wanting to be weighed on the scale.

Kelly used to say "Yabow" for water... One day, she saw a bug, and wanted her mom to get the "Flysyabow"... meaning flyswatter.

"Look at the big package of birds!" -Kelly, again.

Amy and Angela offered to get our dad some bread and butter... dad said "You girls are perfect!" to which Kelly replied, "NOT ME!" (She's kindof the noisy, attention-seeking one of the girls, and tends to get in more trouble than the others.)

And then there are the Kelly-isms:
*Thinger=Finger (she's 7 now, and still says this b/c my dad thinks it's super cute and doesn't want anyone to correct her.)
*Mines well=might as well
*Might will=probably will
*Silly Buddy=Silly Putty

And there are a ton more funnies, but they are from when the girls are older, so... I guess that will have to be for a different thread.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Just a few minutes ago, from BeanBean:

"I will never, ever, ever, ever, ever, EVER go to bed, at ALL!"

:LOL I have no idea why, it just came out of nowhere.







:LOL

When he and his sister are nursing together, he'll often pop off and say "Gather round the good stuff!" It's from a pizza commercial, but he knows where the good stuff really is. :LOL


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 4yo ds. He is too cute. We always give a hi-five then our ears give one, then our eye, and our other eye, then chins etc. The other day I was trying to come up with more because we were haveing a blast. I pointed to my nostril, and he yelled out "yeah our tunnels" I would have never thought he looked at nostrils anf thought of tunnels.


----------



## Pagan_princess (Jul 17, 2004)

When Natalie starts to look sleepy and starts to rub her eyes, I ask her

ME: NJ (Natalie Jade) are you getting sleepy?
NJ: No Mommy, I not tired
Me: Well you are starting to look sleepy punkin'
NJ: No Momma, my eyes are just all rubby that's all. :LOL

And Haylea-Ann is such a neat freak at the age of 4. I had the flu a few weeks ago, so I was really drained, and I left the dinner dishes sitting in the sink, and came and sat out on the couch. She went upstairs, and brought down her pillow and blanket from her bed and said "Here Mommy, let me tuck you in. I'll do the dishes tonight." She proceeded to "tuck me in" on the couch, and help my best friend Jeremiah with the dishes.







My heart almost melted!!!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Me "Jewely how many big kids are there?'
Jewely "one, two"
Me: How many balls are there"
Hiding one under her armpit she holds out one

Me "are there two balls? Let Caden have one, and you can play with one"
Jewely: "where ball?" still holding the one under her arm she does her where shrug.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

My 18 month old son doesn't talk very much yet, but every time I say something to him or ask him a question he says: "Hi Hunter" :LOL He says hi to himself all day long.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, he only THINKS he's a toddler already, he's really a baby, but my eight month old knows three words: Daddy (or Da-da, depending on his mood), Mama and T.T. (our cat). The past few days, he thinks it's a riot to look at Daddy and say "Mama!" or look at me and proclaim "Dada!" Every time he does it, he dissolves into giggles, and when he's being "serious," he uses the words correctly, so we're pretty sure this is our son's idea of his very first hilarious joke. We think it's pretty funny.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

aahhhh....toddler humour.....my ds (4) used to laugh so hard at pointing to his tigger toy and saying "poohbear" and calling winnie, "tigger"......


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

okthought i'd bring this one back to live

singing to my DD late late at night when she had woken up and couldn't get back to sleep. So i sing this very very long made up song and when i was almost at a loss for what to sind next she says "That's enough momma"

another late night waking story that happened last night. she says "doos momma Doos" and i don't know what she is saying i lay her down and she holds her foot up so i try rubbing her foot, kissinf her foot, kissing the boo boo one her foot, and she keeps saying "Doos" and finally I say "shoes?" and she says yes, so i go get her Chuck Taylor's and put them on, she grabs her Bear and her Panda and goes to sleep.

she says "bokren" instead of "broken" and "blankret" instead of "Blanket"
she has taking to saying "momma's milk"

oh there was another one that was so funny but i can't remember it right now.

Courtney

to the tune of Bingo

B-I- Mommy-O
B-I- Meghan-O (her aunt Meghan)
B-I- Santa claus
B-I-Easter Bunny
but songing the whole verse with each version


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Toddlers are so funny! Sometimes my kids crack me up but when I try to post what they say it's not so funny - sometimes you need to hear the way it's said I guess.

Yesterday my daughter asked me for a sandwich. I asked her twice if she was actually hungry because she had just eaten lunch and we've been having an issue about wasted food. She swore she was starving and would eat it. So I made her the sandwich and she took about 4 bites and asked if she could be done.

I must have made a face when I looked at how much was left, but I didn't say anything and she burst out very dramatically, "But it's such a BIG sandwich and I'm just a little girl!"

She also looked in the mirror after she got dressed and said, "Hey Mom, is this dress fabulous or what?" No idea where she heard that about clothes, it was very funny.

Take care!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

My ds has started saying, "Hey, bobcat!"


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

I rub off on my son WAY too much...

One night, he was probably, oh, 16mos old? He was laying in his crib (which was a sidecar to the bed) in the dark with me right next to him "pretending" to sleep. It was very quiet in the room, and I heard his BB (what he calls his pacifier) fall between the rail of the crib and the wall. Then I hear, immediately, a very small "sh*t"... then "mommy, I drop BB". I REALLY tried not to laugh, but it was very hard. I was impressed that he actually knew *when* to use that word, just not impressed with myself that I must use it a bit too often







:

About 2 weeks ago (he is 2.5 now), he burped and I said "excuse you, honey". He said "yeah mom. I pig". :LOL I dunno where he got that one, but I suspect my mom.


----------

